

AngularJS Pain Points - theone
http://www.jacopretorius.net/2013/07/angularjs-pain-points.html

======
throwaway1979
Bump on the complexity. I've been trying to learn Angular for months and I
still don't think I am comfortable with it. The tutorials out there focus too
much on basics. I found an early video on Youtube that described some of its
internals (e.g. parsing your HTML/DOM), which helped.

I started looking into Backbone yesterday and found the initial curve to be so
much better. There is no mystery in my mind on how to set up a basic model on
top of a resty service and putting views and collections on top. I'm currently
trying to decide if I should switch over to Backbone as I learn. I do realize
there is a lot more code to write if I go the Backbone route. I think I can
live without two-way data binding. However, I think will miss directives.

~~~
weavie
I would agree.

I first started using Knockout.js and within an evening I was up and running
and pretty much knew all I needed to know to get cracking.

Our whole team has been using Angular now for about 2 weeks and we are all
still confused as hell about how we are supposed to get certain things
working.

I can see the power of Angular, when stuff does click with it, it does really
click. I think the problem is that thinking 'Angular' is completely different
to working with jQuery and the DOM - for which I have years of habits deeply
ingrained in me. The documentation really should make this clear from the
start - 'forget everything you knew about front end development and start
completely from scratch'.

